# Sum yourself up in 3 words.



## S.K (Jan 12, 2009)

"In a minute."


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

"Need more words."


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Annoying and crazy.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

Fun and Cynical.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 12, 2009)

There is hope


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 12, 2009)

Only three? that's


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog

^ I think that describes me pretty well.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 12, 2009)

No self confidence.


Well it's true, don't look at me like that >=(


----------



## Astro (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Mike the Foxhog
> 
> ^ I think that describes me pretty well.


I saw that Mike! don't try to change it.

Mine is: Hey, its fun.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 12, 2009)

You stupid git.

(What I always hear myself say.)


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 12, 2009)

what? why not?


----------



## Jolty (Jan 12, 2009)

Utter douchebag lol


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 12, 2009)

Life is good.

or

I don't know.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 12, 2009)

Just be optimistic.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 12, 2009)

Horny music gamer.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 12, 2009)

Rainbows rainbows rainbows :D


----------



## Dinru (Jan 12, 2009)

Could be worse

OR

Unusually fuzzy socks


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 12, 2009)

Bridge? Jump off?


----------



## spaekle (Jan 12, 2009)

"Urgh, that's... _creepy_."


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 12, 2009)

Crazy and weird.
OR
Crazy cat lady! :D


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 12, 2009)

What the hell.

or

Charon the Ferryman.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 13, 2009)

I vote nine.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 13, 2009)

Laziest person ever.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 13, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## xkze (Jan 13, 2009)

interior crocodile alligator


----------



## Zuu (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate you


----------



## Autumn (Jan 13, 2009)

Always been insane.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 13, 2009)

Extremely fucking awesome


----------



## surskitty (Jan 13, 2009)

sparkly amazing refrigerator


----------



## Peter (Jan 13, 2009)

Really fucking horny
Fruity straight guy :D 
Insane weird dude
Crazy evil stalker


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, just thinking.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 13, 2009)

Really fucking hungry


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 13, 2009)

I am amused

this is a not-so-bad forum game, and so it would look out of place in forum games so you put it elsewhere  :(


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 13, 2009)

The Alive Thing


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 13, 2009)

I need icecream.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 13, 2009)

Ask someone else.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 13, 2009)

I like pie

She likes dragons

On my computer

Wants to fly


----------



## EspeonUmbreon (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty Dam Hyper

Likes to Sleep

Likes to Eat

So easily Amused

Pretty Dam Awesome!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Silent Book Ninja.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 13, 2009)

Leave me alone.

:3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 13, 2009)

it's a guy?!

edit: Rwr4539's sig makes me happy :3


----------



## Valor (Jan 13, 2009)

Really pissed off.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 13, 2009)

sex sex sex


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 13, 2009)

Must have internet


----------



## Keltena (Jan 13, 2009)

"I don't know." =/


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 13, 2009)

"The imaginary guy."


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 13, 2009)

"Falcon PUNCH!!! Yes!"


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 13, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Rainbows rainbows rainbows :D


don't you mean "rainbows kittens unicorns"


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 13, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> it's a guy?!
> 
> edit: Rwr4539's sig makes me happy :3


And I love your usertitle. Nitori ftw.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 13, 2009)

"Is Not Interested"


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 14, 2009)

bad hair day
tries too hard
insecure wapanese male
needs to chill
HATE ALABAMA KILL

er

"awesome music lover" 

that one


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 14, 2009)

Words of Colourfulness


----------



## PichuK (Jan 14, 2009)

Procrastinates too much.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 14, 2009)

What's the time?


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 14, 2009)

Arc of Infinity.

higher and higher.

Gotta start over.

Sure i'll wait..


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 14, 2009)

WHo am I?
or
Indecisive homo sapiens
or
Capricious and intellegent
or
Needs more love


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 14, 2009)

Love of Awesome


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 14, 2009)

Is grinning eagerly.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 14, 2009)

rocks your socks

is teh awesome (deliberate "teh")

poyo poyo poyo

sasuke x naruto

can't talk, eating

my puppy died

your point is?

by the way

that is all


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm very befuzzled.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 14, 2009)

"You're a mess." (As my teacher frequently reminds me).
-"You are crazy." (As my fellow students frequently remind me).
-"I want pie."
-"Fare thee well!"


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 14, 2009)

So anyway, what's the point of summing yourself up in "three words" if you're going to, you know, use as many three-word sentences as you feel like?


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 14, 2009)

H20firefly said:


> "Falcon PUNCH!!! Yes!"


if I had to choose...


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 14, 2009)

A complex person.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 14, 2009)

"A fucking genius"


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> "A fucking genius"


'i call bullshit'


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 14, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> So anyway, what's the point of summing yourself up in "three words" if you're going to, you know, use as many three-word sentences as you feel like?


What's the point? There isn't one, because I'm a mess and can't choose just one.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Jan 14, 2009)

Three words can't--


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2009)

VPLJ said:
			
		

> 'i call bullshit'


This is hilarious.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> 'i call bullshit'


"Just shut up!"


----------



## Retsu (Jan 15, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> "Just shut up!"


no she's right


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

stfu you lot


----------



## Retsu (Jan 15, 2009)

you're kinda mean


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

tailsy equals fag


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

so's your mother.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

do conjunctions count


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

yes, they do.


----------



## Pook (Jan 15, 2009)

...

not too shabby.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

we've raped this


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

it's sexual assault.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

you're sexual assault


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

badtouching is fun~


----------



## PichuK (Jan 15, 2009)

Voting for Tailsy


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

bad touch isn't


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

hmmm... good touch?


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

that's preferable, yes


----------



## Retsu (Jan 15, 2009)

doo doo doo~


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 15, 2009)

Unsocial, obsessive freak.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2009)

Dezzuu said:
			
		

> we've raped this


Asked for it.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

He wants it.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 15, 2009)

what the hell

(is this shit)


----------



## Zuu (Jan 15, 2009)

not really, dear


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

Not really shit?


----------



## Keltena (Jan 15, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> badtouching is fun~


You cheated there =(


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2009)

Salamander said:


> You cheated there =(


It's a pseudo-portmanteau!


----------



## Fredie (Jan 15, 2009)

"Huh? What bus?"


----------



## Elfin (Jan 15, 2009)

Odd one out


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 16, 2009)

Go fuck yourself


----------



## Keltena (Jan 16, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> It's a pseudo-portmanteau!


Does that count? =/


----------



## Zuu (Jan 16, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Not really shit?


Not wanting it.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 16, 2009)

Musically depressed freak.


----------



## Echo (Jan 16, 2009)

Smiling tortured psycho. :3
Likes to fly.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jan 16, 2009)

Love hug RAPE

^ At least one of those is always on my mind.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 16, 2009)

Drums Column Cannon

(Yes it's symbolic)


----------



## Almost Eric (Jan 17, 2009)

Lazy ass git


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 17, 2009)

Fore ever dancing 

What do you mean that doesn't count.


----------



## celebi (Jan 17, 2009)

explorers of darkness


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 18, 2009)

"Execute! Spirit Evolution!"


----------



## celebi (Jan 18, 2009)

level 100 deoxys


----------



## zuea (Jan 19, 2009)

i love kittys


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2009)

Anxious obsessive procrastinator.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

The cat lover


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

quite possibly, maybe.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 19, 2009)

...

creativity
incompatibility
abomination


----------



## Espeon (Jan 19, 2009)

Moody man-whore.


----------



## Saith (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE J00!!!


:D

Or


What the fuuuuuuuuuck?!


----------



## pcbby (Jan 22, 2009)

"Ego eclipses sun"


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 22, 2009)

Loud

Irritating 

Shoot

(Loud, is because all of the sudden I cannot be quiet. Irritating is because that is irritating. Shoot is because people want to shoot me.)


----------



## J.T. (Jan 22, 2009)

Completely batshit crazy.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jan 22, 2009)

Quiet hyper persistent.

:D


----------



## Zuu (Jan 22, 2009)

Undead
Mecha
Heretic


----------



## ~Leafeon (Jan 22, 2009)

almost always hyper!

loves eating sugar!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 23, 2009)

disturbing
creative
obsessed


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 23, 2009)

What's that smell?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 23, 2009)

communist
genius
awesome


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 23, 2009)

this isn't the 'post what you wish you were in 3 words' thread


----------



## celebi (Jan 24, 2009)

caterpie,metapod,butterfree


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 24, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> this isn't the 'post what you wish you were in 3 words' thread


(Celestial Blade is delusional. It's no use trying.)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 24, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> this isn't the 'post what you wish you were in 3 words' thread


knock it off!


----------



## celebi (Jan 24, 2009)

mudkip,marshtomp,swampert


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 24, 2009)

Faulty, needs attention


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jan 24, 2009)

"This... is... MURKYYYYYY!!!"


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 24, 2009)

What about me :(


----------



## Creation (Jan 24, 2009)

Bringing sexy back.

(I wish)

Never say never


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 24, 2009)

Stupid ugly fag.~
Phyco tiger obsessed


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh, its Smithy.


----------



## musical tears (Feb 3, 2009)

music is <333


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 3, 2009)

Got another 3 words for me.
Really loves J-Core


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 3, 2009)

A child again.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 4, 2009)

I need gum.

You have gum?

I am awesome.

my life sucks


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 4, 2009)

Crack is Whack


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 4, 2009)

What the hell?

...

Okay, seriously, I think "You said something?" would work better for me.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Feb 4, 2009)

"hi hi hi"

"refreshing spring breeze"

"reference making machine"

"has trouble deciding".


----------



## celebi (Feb 5, 2009)

pikachu and pichu


----------



## Darksong (Feb 5, 2009)

"Across the border."

That is me!


----------



## Some guy w/o a username (Feb 7, 2009)

*My three words*

introvert living meaninglessly.

or

hate my life.

or

The O'Reily Factor


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 8, 2009)

Kills the fishstick


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 8, 2009)

"Shit! It's _him!_"


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

into your eyes.


----------



## see ya (Feb 8, 2009)

"*yawn* I'm sleepy"

That's quite appropriate for me at the moment. 

I suppose there's also "Existential fashion geek" if you want to get descriptive.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 8, 2009)

Very Very Emotional.


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 9, 2009)

Laugh and love
Those are two really important things to me...
or
Strange, but nice
Once you get to know me that is... ^.^


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 16, 2009)

UBER UBER L337


----------



## Clockwork Dragons (Feb 16, 2009)

Runs like clockwork
+
Better than you
+
Science is Magic


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 16, 2009)

I have courage

people don't realize that one day I will kill hurt them


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 16, 2009)

"I KILL YOU!"


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 19, 2009)

three isn't enough


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 20, 2009)

That is true


----------

